
We should be grateful for good news in Georgia - mrfusion
https://theweek.com/articles/915446/should-grateful-good-news-georgia
======
lubujackson
I would rather look at the data than the narrative:
[https://twitter.com/ScottGottliebMD/status/12638990598378987...](https://twitter.com/ScottGottliebMD/status/1263899059837898754)

Georgia seems to be flat for hospitalizations, at best. I know people want
good news, but... if people are being more active and less concerned AND we
are nowhere near saturation, why wouldn't the virus continue to spread?

I don't know why everyone expects things to explode exactly two weeks after
opening things up and that we are fine if it doesn't. The flip side of
exponential growth is a relatively slow ramp up in the beginning, we don't
just linearly double every week but may still see 4x in Georgia a month from
now.

------
tom-thistime
What are we actually seeing? Is there data?

(I'm discarding all the meta stuff. I think we've all had a trying couple of
decades in the US of A. Snark is understandable or anyway universal.)

